# training shy dogs



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a very shy mpoo girl also....and she is 7. She was super simple to housebreak, comes immediately on recall...sits, down, and very loyal, and extremely loving....and she loves everyone that comes to the house. She wants to please to the extreme....

But when I throw a ball for her she will go after it a little, but when I call her to bring it to me, she rolls on her back submissively....I have had her since she was 12 weeks old, and I have never, ever hit her nor even talk to her loudly.....I just never had too. She is very, very sensitive. 
(O.k., she does sleep right next to me in bed so that she has body contact with me!). And I do love that.....

I will be interested in what replies you get....


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

dogs123 said:


> But when I throw a ball for her she will go after it a little, but when I call her to bring it to me, she rolls on her back submissively....


Charlie did this too. DH train him to bring the ball back to him by showing Charlie the treats. Charlie learns that if he bring the ball back to DH, he'll get his treats. Dh repeats this often and often and eventually Charlie gets it. Now he'll bring the ball back even when there is no treats. 

Good luck with yours! Training this requires more patience and repetition is very important. Good luck!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

RescueMomX2 said:


> Help! My girls are very intelligent, but very shy. Regular methods of training that I am aware of don't work with them. They won't take treats from my hand and shy away from affection, clickers scare them. What I really need is training for myself! I've had the 4 year old miniature for a year and she will sit and stay (sometimes) on command. I've only had the 6 year old toy since May and she just wants to stay on the sofa or be held. Neither of them will come to me when called. They are sweet, walk well on a leash, have the house routines down pat: go outside, time for bed, eat your food. They seem to be telling me they want to do more & so do I. Suggestions, please. Thank you.


Since you had them when they are no longer a puppy, this means something in their past has held them back. You may want to contact a trainer/behaviourist in the area. You may want to chat with them on how to help your dog overcome their shyness. They may want to analyze your dog as well which will help you and your dogs a lot.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had similar problems training my Havanese, Louis. He's shy and sensitive. Clicker training did not work for him (scared of the clicker). I got great advice in the thread about him: http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/18850-refusal-train-toy-breed.html

What works for him is free-shaping. You wait till they do the behavior you want and keep treating. Soon they figure out when they do a specific command, they get a treat. Later on, you attach a cue word. When I tried teaching Louis to sit, it was a disaster. But now he knows sit, shake, lay down, stay, and up (to be invited on the couch). Hope the thread helps!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

RescueMomX2 said:


> Help! My girls are very intelligent, but very shy. Regular methods of training that I am aware of don't work with them. They won't take treats from my hand and shy away from affection, clickers scare them. What I really need is training for myself! I've had the 4 year old miniature for a year and she will sit and stay (sometimes) on command. I've only had the 6 year old toy since May and she just wants to stay on the sofa or be held. Neither of them will come to me when called. They are sweet, walk well on a leash, have the house routines down pat: go outside, time for bed, eat your food. They seem to be telling me they want to do more & so do I. Suggestions, please. Thank you.


I've had Louis since March, so about 5 months! I find he is now showing his full personality and getting more comfortable with everything. The 2-3 month mark I find is still the acquaintance phase. Keep in mind it just takes a little longer for the shy ones to come around. Keep everything positive. I hope free-shaping works for you!


----------

